# Tool boxes-Stanley fatmax, ridgid "systainer", or dewalt "systainer"?



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

I bought all of these my local store had and ordered several more of the nice ones on the right from Amazon. Really liking them a lot. Going to build a storage system for them in my trailer this weekend while I'm rained out of work


----------

